# Best clear top coat to go over glitter polish?



## lilibat (Dec 25, 2009)

All the top coats I have tried end up looking dull after a few hours. I am looking for one that really keeps the sharp, clear look of when it is still wet


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 25, 2009)

illamasqua do one, iam not sure about what its called but its supposed to be very good.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 25, 2009)

There is a Sally Hansen one......Diamond Shine?, I haven't tried it myself but I have heard great things about how clear and shiny it stays.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2009)

NYC makes a Extra Shiny Top Coat that's pretty decent.  Plus, it's only a couple of bucks, and it's sold at Target!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 26, 2009)

i use seche vite i think thats the name..I do extereme glitter silver nails and this keeps it looking shiny and nice


----------



## crashingg (Dec 26, 2009)

seche vite fasho


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 26, 2009)

hands down, Seche Vite


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 27, 2009)

another viote for seche vite. i usually do 2 coats when i have glitter polish to get rid of the rough feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and it looks good for a fair old while too!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 28, 2009)

seche vite! It helps smooth the bumpy texture glitter polish can leave.


----------



## lilibat (Dec 29, 2009)

I picked up some seche vite today. I am not redoing my nails till next week though, looking forward to seeing how it comes out. Thanks for the Rex!


----------

